# Aging Water



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

If I set aside a bucket of water straight from the tap and leave it in the room overnight to be used to change water in the tank the next day, the water temperatures would be different right? My tank is about 80 degrees, the water in the bucket will be room temp. wouldnt that difference affect the tank/ fish? I will still use a conditioner.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

It depends on how big your tank/the bucket are. You could just boil some water and pour that in the bucket to bring the temp up. Or use your heater.


----------



## maire (Jan 18, 2005)

My water temp is set at 180 degrees. I use a canning jar and fill it with hot tap water put the lid on tight so it will not leak out...place it in the bucket and periodically swirl it around in the bucket. By the time it has cooled off my bucket of water (mop bucket only for fish tanks) has heated 1 degree. Since my bathroom is at 70 It does not take long to heat up the bucket. 

The other way I have used is to set my bucket with aging water onto my bathroom floor vent (NOT floor register) as it is closest to the gas furnace and it will heat up to whatever temp I put my house temp on.

there are probably other ideas out there that may take less time...I could use some somedays.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

With me, I place it nearby my tank and wait for 24 hours then use another bucket take 7% water out, pour the new one in. I do it once a week


----------



## Bon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello
you don't say what size of tank you have that you are aging water for. I know I am on a big scale for water changes and use 2 (55) gallon rubbermaid tubs. I have a submersible heater and pump in both of these set at exact temp as my tanks. However when my son bought a 55 gallon tank I gave him one of my used ten gallon tanks and he used the heater and regular filter it came with for aged water. If you only need small amounts of water changes you can pick up those used acrylic octagon fish tanks that hold about 2 gallons and put in a junior submersible heater along with an air pump and run airline tubing into it with an airstone to circulate the water. Hope this helps you a bit, I know when I started doing fish I didn't even have a computer so learned by trial and error. (Mostly Error)  

Bon


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a small tank - 10g. I use a bucket to store water, maybe 2 gallons, I dont have an extra heater unfortunately. I placed it not far from the heating vent hoping it will keep warm. Didnt turn out bad though. I did a 30% water change yesterday.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I water change from the tap with water about the right temp for the tank. I put the water in a clean one gallon jug, add some dechlor and pour it right into the tank.

I also keep my tanks a little cooler than 80 degrees.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I add my water into my tank from tap, and make sure it is + or - 2* of the actual temp in my tank. As the tank is filling, I add the dechlorinator. It's pretty easy doing water changes this way.


----------

